# S&W M&P 2.0 Metal Frame 1000 Round Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

The new Competition variant with the compensator built into the slide looks interesting as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Zahnarzt said:


> The new Competition variant with the compensator built into the slide looks interesting as well.


I might be off the mark, but I don't think there is a comp on it. Those are just lightening cuts on the slide - from what I understand


----------

